# The S Experience: Affectionate Touch



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey there, crazy kids! )

So, as an INFJ, when I'm in love with someone, I'm very affectionate towards them and with them. I like nothing more than to simply trace my fingers lightly across their arm, or their back, or to hug them, or kiss them, or just hold their hand. Incredibly small acts overall, but as gifts I really enjoy giving them. I feel I'm much more "vocal" if you will, with my actions than with my words. (And I'm not talking about sex, mind you. That's actually not quite as intimate to me as these other things, for whatever reason.)

Anyways, I'm curious as to the perspective on this from someone who is an S type. The touch itself to me doesn't matter nearly as much as the intent behind it, the love being shown through it, that deeper emotional bond and connection us INFJs enjoy so much. But from what I've read, as an S type, you're much more in tune with your senses and the world around you, so I'm curious as to what effect touch has for you?

Do you tend to welcome and enjoy it, or is an S more likely to be the type that doesn't like to be touchy-feely, perhaps from some sort of over sensitivity to it? One of my ex's used to react to the slightest touch (in positive ways, mind you), and another seemed to only enjoy it because it was my way of showing affection, but at the same time it didn't seem to be something she'd look forward to otherwise.

So... thoughts?


----------



## Voodo Chile (Jul 6, 2011)

no i dont generally touch people to show affection. Its quite strange and a bit intrusive if you ask me.


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

I'm all about touching, kissing and hugging. My ex wasn't unless we were in private. It was a little disappointing, because I enjoy receiving those things too. A kiss on the forehead can say more than any sentence I can mash together at that moment.


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

What you say probably has more to do with love languages than personality type.


----------



## XL Sweatshirt (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm pretty touchy-feely with people I care about. Especially hugs. I love hugs. :]


----------

